# Chestnuts anyone?....first roast of the season w/Q-view



## jp61 (Oct 10, 2012)

In about two weeks or so they will be in stores around here. I really enjoy roasted chestnuts. Usually I roast them in the oven but this year I want to roast them outside in my kettle grill over some lump charcoal. Then, I was thinking of maybe cold smoking them first then roasting. Anyone ever try to smoke chestnuts?


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## jp61 (Oct 11, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> BUMP










  Thanks Alesia! I take it chestnuts are not popular around here....that's OK because I will be eating my share either way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just for the heck of it when they're available I'll try to cold smoke half of a batch with some apple before roasting it.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Joe I love chestnuts too.  I bet they'd taste great smoked but I'm thinking the shell won't let much smoke through.
 Please let us know how they turn out.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya Dan, the shell is pretty tough. Prior to roasting I usually just make one cut across the rounded side (if there is one) to prevent them from exploding and to make it easier to peel. This time I'm planning on making two cuts in an X or cross pattern in hopes of that will be enough of an opening to allow the smoke to penetrate.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

I found this link for you - sounds like a great idea

http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in_food/2010/12/chestnut-shell-smoked-chestnuts.html


----------



## jp61 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice find Scarbelly! Thank you!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing at all wrong with Chestnuts (yep ate my share growing up in SE Ohio). Let us know how they turn out...I'm interested!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 18, 2012)

Found some chestnuts at $5.99/lb (ouch)

Purchased 2lbs but decided to skip the smoking for now.

Here's what I did: Simmered for 15 minutes in

4 cups of water

1 cup of Captain Morgan Spiced Rum

1 cup brown sugar

1/2 stick of butter

1/2 cup honey

1 tsp pure vanilla extract 

Roasted them on my Weber over lump charcoal.

Tasted pretty good for a spur of the moment concoction, however, I did roast them just a bit too long for my old teeth.













2012-10-18_16-53-54_568.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_16-54-28_907.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_16-56-19_240.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_17-12-30_412.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_17-16-11_729.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_17-17-10_442.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_17-27-47_377.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_17-56-55_956.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


















2012-10-18_18-18-48_952.jpg



__ jp61
__ Oct 18, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not think that I have ever eaten a chestnut in my life...


----------



## jp61 (Oct 18, 2012)

Roller said:


> I do not think that I have ever eaten a chestnut in my life...


Not too late to give them a shot...... you just might like it!

I usually have 3 or 4 batches per year from about now until Christmas. I also have wonderful childhood memories eating them from street vendors in Transylvania


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

Never had Chestnuts , would love to try some. We had Pecans in Texas  no need for anything else,Would be a hoot , "Chestnut roasting on an open fire".


----------

